# Removing rust spot - Where to buy cheap touch up color spray paint?



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

I am looking for a place to buy cheap touch-up color spray paint cans. My Nissan developed a rust spot which I am planning to patch up. My color code is KK0. I believe it is called Anthracite Gray. Where can I buy a very small amount like one ounce (or even less) of this paint? Do they come in sealed aerosol-type spray cans or I have to rent or buy a sprayer? I am currently hiding the rust spot by spraying black paint over it every few months but the rust comes back through the paint anyway. I have never done this before. I'm planning to use sandpaper and remove the rust and then use Bondo auto-body filler with Hardener and then sand it until smooth. After that spray primer and then paint. BTW, can I use 2-part epoxy instead of Bondo auto-body filler with Hardener? I have some epoxy left-over from another project. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

couldnt help you on where to get the spray can, but you could use a "rust converter" chemical such as metal rescue to stop the rusting, then paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this web site:

Nissan Touch Up Paint | Color, Code, and Directions for Nissan - PaintScratch.com


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Check for a body shop supply store in your area, or even a body shop. Ask them where to find a place that will mix paint. They can usually colour match and sell it to you in a spray can.


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info. My color code is KK0. Last time I had a deep scratch, the body shop guy just mixed the paint right in front of me from reading some paint mix manual. Is there any such paint mix manual available so I can mix my own paint?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://touchupdirect.com/touch-up-...a1b82&tud_brand=ae4ebd0f-02e4-46f2-ad88-62a2a

These guys will sell you everything from a can to an aerosol to a touch up pen.


----------

